# How has your day been ?



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Jut enjoyed Sunday lunch and feel sleepy.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I still have a crush on [redacted composer].


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I got myself sucked into a trainwreck thread again, although I had promised myself to stay out.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Lazy Sunday :angel:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Snowed in, watching cars park in front of my house because they're stuck in ice, and glad for hot chocolate.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Are all the roads closed in your area? Keep safe!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool but it drags on...I was at a lunch at my aunts house and it was great but when i got back i somehow feel my energy was sucked out...


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Art, it doesn't matter, when the board is quiet just come and see what words of wisdom us oldies have to say now and then.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

I watched Rameau's Hippolyte et Aricie on youtube eating nachos and cheese. Lovely day.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's alright--Sundays are typically fairly quiet for me, but at least I don't have a lot of studying to do this evening. I will probably just be reading and listening to as much classical music as I can


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cooking vegetable soup.. doing laundry.. drinking teas.. with music of course. Today's play list has been solo piano and will move on to some chamber music soon.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

My morning's been lazy. I've had breakfast, then did the dishes. At some point today I need to do laundry and go to the grocery store. I might take a walk while listening to something by Bruckner but I haven't decided yet


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Potiphera said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Are all the roads closed in your area? Keep safe!


Thanks! The roads aren't technically closed; they're just covered in ice in my neighborhood, and it hasn't gotten warm enough for the snow plows. Last night the city told everyone to stay home. I've never heard them say that. Even McDonald's closed at 6. I'm hoping today gets warm enough to melt all that; I have to be in Nashville tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Iean said:


> Lazy Sunday :angel:


This, very lazy


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Today I was watching blue paint dry on a wall. It was really very interesting.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Switching TV channels to find a local station not discussing politics nor the arrival of Ms. Universe nor the coming Pacquiao fight and definitely not about China :angel:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Crying over my guilty ship.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Work cancelled due to snowfall. Did not sleep well. Getting ready to take a nap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

Completely draining.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty cool. Rode my bike for 40 km, bought some work out equipment. Life is good!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A good day: my dentist appointment finally came up two months after I chipped a molar, but it's okay, I don't need to have anything drilled; my sister is staying with Mum (who has dementia) so I don't need to worry or do anything; John & I had a lovely walk along the cliff in the sunny morning; and the afternoon was filled with fiddle practice & some gorgeous Scots tunes. Just cooking a chicken curry with rice for tea... better get back!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A good day. House measured for new windows. Coulda been a _pane _in the butt.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Headache from the terrible storm that just hit the US. Listening to Verklarte Nacht (again) and falling asleep on my laptop.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Did an hour of work this morning, before driving to the tennis club. Play ok but not at the top of my game. Won 3 of 4 sets, in the round-robin format. Driving through the streets was uneventful, given we had 14 inches of snow on Satutday and this was my first time out of the house since. Everything looked pretty clear. Got home and called my business partner. She finished the day's project so I have the rest of the day to myself. Turned on theAussie open and watched the Wawrinka-Raonic match, recorded on the DVR. The latter won in 5 sets for his 1st win against Stan in his career.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm quite relaxed today, been listening to Mozart's piano music for four hands.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Excellent day, nice weather and the day's getting longer, so are my spirits :angel:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Awful and depressive... as usual.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Thread-relevance at 1:00


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Exhausting, here's to hoping that I can finish my homework and corrections swiftly! xP


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

My bank card got blocked!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Completely draining.


This, and today again


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are folks so snobby?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Potiphera said:


> Why are folks so snobby?


The rain makes us snobby


----------

